# ¿Cómo cargar dispositivos por USB (5V) con pilas?



## rizome (Mar 4, 2010)

Saludos. Hace algunos años me ayudásteis con el *BA1404*; hoy tengo otra duda que quizá podrían ayudarme a resolver.

Quiero fabricar un "cargador portatil por USB" para un GPS de coche; esto es, para poder usarlo en la montaña, sin llevar a cuestas un coche.

El GPS, quizá por lo viejo que está, con su propia batería dura muy poco (apenas una hora), y querría poder extender esta autonomía a las cinco o seis horas, mediante pilas convencionales.
Los requisitos que solicita el GPS (Viamichelín), para conectarle la corriente por el USB, son:* 5V* y* 1A*
Para ello, se me presentan varias alternativas:

- Usar *cuatro *pilas recargables (1.2V - 2000mAh), en serie (4.8V), y enchufarlas directamente.
- Usar *seis *pilas recargables (1.2V - 2000mAh), en serie (7.2V), y enchufarlas mediante un 7805 (siguiendo la guía sobre 78XX, de forosdeelectronica.com)
- Usar *una* pila cuadrada (9V - 900mAh), y enchufarla mediante el mismo 7805.
- Usar *dos* pilas recargables (1.2 - 2000mAh), en serie (2.4V), y conectarlas mediante un convertidor DC-DC que aumente la tensión a los 5V necesarios.

Ante estas posibilidades...
- ¿cuál me dará más autonomía?
- ¿conectar seis pilas en serie, de 2000mAh, a un consumo de 1A, será como tener una "batería" de 6x2000=12000mAh, es decir, que me duraría 12h el invento?
- ¿hay otra manera mejor de conseguir esto?


Muchas gracias por su atención.
Saludos.
*rizome
2010*


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 4, 2010)

rizome dijo:


> - Usar *seis *pilas recargables (1.2V - 2000mAh), en serie (7.2V), y enchufarlas mediante un 7805 (siguiendo la guía sobre 78XX, de forosdeelectronica.com)
> 
> *rizome
> 2009*



Esta me parece la mejor opcion. Incluso, si deseas, adicionalmente puedes conectarle una bateria de gel de esas pequeñas de 12 V y tendras muchas mas horas adicionales.


----------



## elbrujo (Mar 4, 2010)

Y en lugar de cargar baterias porque no una bateria en la cintura como utilizan los fotografos con un plug directo al gps desconectando la bateria interna, asi tenes la plena carga de tu bateria externa.

Cualquier conversion se va en calor.. y la eficiencia deja de ser el 100%


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 4, 2010)

Hola.

Las pilas del GPS ¿cómo son?. Tal vez se pueden reemplazar por otras  pilas recargables.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## rizome (Mar 5, 2010)

Gracias por vuestras respuestas... veamos:
- Esta tarde intentaré abrir el GPS, para ver qué pilas lleva (aunque no sé si tengo un destornillador de estrella tan pequeñito)
- Sustituir la batería, era algo que tenía pensado, pero no me aumentaría tanto la autonomía. Cuando estaba nuevo, no aguantaba más allá de las 2horas; y busco tenerlo encendido hasta seis horas (para rutas de montaña); motivo por el cual tengo que disponer de otro sistema de carga externo.
- A lo de usar una única batería... ¿sabríais donde encontrar (en Madrid, u online), tiendas de baterías (recargables) de 5V y más de 6000 mAh?

Lo del cálculo de la autonomía, es algo que sigo queriendo saber. Imagino q el *1A* que pide el GPS, será que usa "como máximo", pues cuando esté con la pantalla apagada, usará mucho menos...

En cuanto a las baterías en serie... ¿se suma su capacidad? 6x2000mAh=12Ah (12h de uso a 1A) ¿o sigue teniendo capacidad de 2Ah?

- Respecto al consejo de @antiworldx, de añadir una batería de gel de 12V... ¿cómo se haría esta adición? No me salen las cuentas... jejeje


Muchas gracias
*rizome
2010*


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

Ha pues simplemente usas la bateria de gel con el mismo lm7805, como quieres hacerlo con las 6 baterias recargables. solo que en este caso, puedes cargar la bateria cuando vas en el auto, por el encendedor, y ya la quitas cuando te vas de "exploracion".


----------



## rizome (Mar 5, 2010)

He abierto el GPS, y la batería parece pegada a la placa, y no se suelta bajo ligera tensión, así que no quiero tirar más y romper algo que pueda haber abajo.

Lo único visible, es su serial:ATATA62562484 y P/N:GC000000700. Mediante el serial, no hay nada en google, mediante su número de parte, un francés explica en un foro (aparentemente con mi mismo problema), que la batería indica:
input : 100-240V ; 50/60Hz ; 0.1A
output : 5V ; 500mA ; 2.5W Max

Si el fabricante del Viamichelín x950, especifica una autonomía de 3h, ¿puede inferirse que el GPS sólo consume 500mA/3h=*166mA/h*? ¿o he de tener en cuenta otros cálculos?

Dicho esto... ¿sigue siendo la mejor opción el alimentarlo con *6x1.2V+7805*?
En cuanto a las baterías de gel... he _googleado _un poco, y veo que tienen 200Ah (genial), pero que rondan los 30kg de peso (demasiado para mi mochila). ¿hay algo más "_portable_". ¿sabéis de algún sitio en Madrid, u _online_, donde conseguirlas?

*rizome
2010*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 5, 2010)

Hola.

Usa pilas alcalinas 4 para 6V, colocas un diodo en la salida de los 6V y tienes 5.4V para tu AGP, si quieres pilas recargables usa 5 pilas que te dan 6V y le coenctas el diodo para obtener los 5V.
Por supuesto debes hacer la prueba antes de hacer el viaje. 

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Personamente me inclino por las lilas alcalinas


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 5, 2010)

no no no... de esas baterias de gel de auto no!
yo digo de estas!

http://www.steren.com.mx/catalogo/interior2.asp?texto_busqueda=BAT/ACI

dudo que pesen mas de dos kilos!

y me reuso presonalmente a las baterias alkalinas, si no hay una tienda cerca, ni recargarlas serviria.


----------



## rizome (Mar 8, 2010)

Ahora nos entendemos. Esas baterías tienen buena pinta: 6V-7.2mAh, con sólo 1.2kg.

Sólo me quedan dos dudas...
¿Cómo se reducen los 6V de la batería, a los 5V necesarios? Con un diodo... pero... ¿de que tipo? ¿a conectar en serie con el GPS?

*PD:* Las pilas alcalinas, están descartadas, tiene que ser un sistema recargable (pilas, o la batería de ácido-plomo). No me parece económico comprar pilas cada vez que salga al monte.

gracias por vuestra ayuda.
*rizome
2010*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

El diodo puede ser de 1A, por ejemplo, el 1N400X (X=1,2,3,4,5,6,7)

Cuando la bateria está de 7.2V debes poner tres diodos, y a medida que disminuye el voltaje de la batería poner menos diodos.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 8, 2010)

No, usa el 7805 tal habias planeado, con la bateria de 12V, y esa misma si la conectas al encendedor, la recargas mientras te trasladas.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 8, 2010)

El 7805 NO SIRVE, para que regule bien necesita tener en la entrada por lo menos 3V por encima de la tension de salida.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 8, 2010)

fernandoae dijo:


> El 7805 NO SIRVE, para que regule bien necesita tener en la entrada por lo menos 3V por encima de la tension de salida.



voltaje del GPS 5V
voltaje de bateria 12V
voltaje sobrante 12-5 = 7V

Supongo que con eso es suficiente no?


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 8, 2010)

Hola.

Son 7V  desperdiciados.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## antiworldx (Mar 8, 2010)

Se trata de practicidad, segun entiendo, no de perfeccion.


----------



## fernandoae (Mar 9, 2010)

Y si! sino se podria haber hecho una SMPS con algun ic de Motorola ... y lo del 7805 pense que hablaban de los 7.2V


----------



## rizome (Mar 9, 2010)

¿baterías de 12V-7Ah? Pesan un montón (cerca de tres quilos), como para  llevarlas a cuestas.
¿No sería mejor usar una batería de 6V-7mAh (1kg)? La cuestión, sería  cómo obtener los 5V, con esa batería de 6V.

Es decir, que lo más práctico parece una de dos opciones:
- Con pilas: 6 de 1.2V(2000mAh)+7805 -> Autonomía de 2.8h (con  consumo de 1A)
- Con batería: 6V(7200mAh) -> Autonomía de 8.6h (con consumo de 1A)

La batería de 6V y 7.2Ah, con 1kg de peso, parece una opción razonable  con tan amplia autonomía. La cuestión, es cómo obtener 5V con ella.

A ver si podéis ayudarme con su conexión.
Gracias.
*David P.
2010*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 9, 2010)

Hola. 
La opción del 7805 sólo es viable con baterías de 9V o más.
No sé si haz leido que te sugerí usa diodos , en caso de 7.2V pones 3 diodo en serie, cuando el voltaje baje a menos de 7.2V cambias a 2 diodos , cuando llegue a 6V pones un diodo.
El arreglo de diodo de puede hacer con interruptores, para 3 diodos, 2 diodos, 1 diodo.

Chao.
elaficionado.
Nota: Por qué no usa pilas recargables que te sumen 9V, con 8 pilas de 1.2V tienes 9.6V y usas el regulador de 5V (7805).


----------



## moskillo (Mar 9, 2010)

hola amigos, miren yo tengo pensado hacer una linterna de tres led de 3 watt cada uno, y pienso usar para la alimentacion estas baterias:
http://www.nokia.es/productos/accesorios/catalogo/alimentacion/baterias/bp6m

son lñas del nokia n73, la verdad se me ocurrio que puedes usar esas, en realidad cialquiera de celular, son de ion de litio, son chiquitas y las puedes cargar facilmente, aparte se consiguen en cualquier casa de celulares y hasta incluso en algun desarmadero, te vas con un tester y las pruebas y te las venden por monedas, no las vallas a comprar nuevas en los locales autorizados , te sacan un ojo..., yo creo que eso te puede servir, yo pienso armar un pack de 6 baterias de estas , serian 3 pack de de 2 baterias en serie cada uno, o sea quedarian 3 pack en paralelo de 2 baterias en serie cada pack, quedando como resultado una bateria de 7,4 V y 3300 ma/h, ah me olvide de comentarles que esta bateria tiene 3,7 v y 1100 ma/H cada una, verifiquenlo en el link que puse es el oficial de nokia, si a alguno se les ocurre una mejor idea o conoce otra bateria de celular que tenga mas capacidad recomiendenme porque es la mas grande que encontre. gracias

saludos------moskillo


----------



## rizome (Mar 9, 2010)

Ummmm... Tengo leído en las especificaciones del 7805, que se alimenta con más de 7V, con lo que 6 pilas de 1.2, ofrecerían los 7.2V necesarios para hacerlo funcionar, ¿no?.
Otra opción, sería usar un LM2940, que funciona con sólo 6.25V.

En cuanto a una batería de 6V (la otra opción), me comentáis de reducir su voltaje con diversos diodos 1N4004. Pero... es un poco... "rudimentario" el tener que ir cambiando un "interruptor" para que actúen diferentes diodos, en función del nivel de carga de la batería; ¿no se puede "automatizar" con algún circuito (aunque sea más complejo)?.
¿Quizá se podrá usar para esto un Zenner de 5V?

PD: gracias @moskillo por tu idea. Lo que pasa, es que cargar seis baterías de nokia, es un verdadero rollo, y aporta poca cosa en comparación con las seis pilas recargables de 2200mAh (que se cargan de una vez con los cargadores comerciales actuales). Además, que las pilas recargables son más baratas, y fáciles de encontrar que las baterías de móvil.

Gracias
*rizome
2010*


----------



## Alfgu (Mar 9, 2010)

En Madrid en la Gran Via de Hortaleza (barrio de Hortaleza) en los soportales del Nº 59 entremedias del Metro de Pinar del Rey y el C.C. Carrefour de Mar de Cristal, tienes una tienda de baterías, se llama _"Comercial Zona"_, no se que tal andará de precio, tienen toda clase de baterías.


----------



## rizome (Mar 28, 2010)

Por partes:
He decidido hacer la "batería extra", con una batería  ácido/plomo, pues son baratas, y no pesan demasiado,  además de tener una autonomía tremenda (12Ah). El problema ahora, es  reducir los 6V de la batería, a los 5V/1A que requiere el GPS para su  carga.

Se me ocurren estas opciones:
- *Un diodo 1N400X*, con una  caída de 0.7V, pero así conectado, hará que el voltaje del conjunto vaya  entre 5.5V y 4.8V, según se vaya "agotando" la batería. Creo que sería  mejor ofrecer una tensión constante.
- *Un LDO*. El problema es que en las cuatro tiendas de Madrid que conozco, no he encontrado ninguno "bueno" que ofrezca 5V/1A. El más cercano que he encontrado, es el LM2940, pero tiene un "_dropout voltage_" (Vin-Vout) de entre 0.8V y 1V, lo cual parece un poco justito.
(Otra opción es el LP38691, con un "_dropout voltage_" entre 250mV y 450mV, pero sólo ofrece 0.5A. ¿Puedo poner dos de estos en paralelo para sumar 5V/1A?)
- Un *diodo zener 5v1 de 10W* (trabaja con una intensidad mínima IzS=490mA, y una máxima IzM=1780mA), y una resistencia de 0.55ohm (dos de 1H1 en  paralelo), podría servir.
El problema es, que si lo he entendido bien, este sistema sólo  funcionaría con una tensión de entrada entre 6.1V y 5.9V. Pero cuando la  batería esté recién cargada (6.2V), la intensidad que sufrirá el diodo será de 2A(>1.78A) cuando el GPS esté "apagado" (IR=Iz+0); y cuando se vaya descargando, por debajo de los 5.9V, la intensidad será menor a la requerida por el Zener para mantener su funcionamiento.


A ver si me podéis terminar de ayudar con esto.
Muchas gracias.
*rizome
2010*


----------



## elaficionado (Mar 28, 2010)

Hola.

El voltaje no tiene que ser constante, ya que tu GPS funciona con baterías y la baterías de descargan por lo tanto su voltaje no es constante.
Las baterías de 6V cuando están cargadas su voltaje es de 7.2V.

El GPS trabaja dentro de un rango de voltaje 5.5V a 4.5V.

Chao.
elaficionado.


----------



## akirakaneda (Abr 26, 2010)

Hye I'm french
The battery for X950 is  a Lithium Polymer (Li-po)
3,7V 860mAh réf : SAF07009
I changed two batteries, it's ok.
You need to keep electronics part on original battery
Greetings


----------



## Cacho (Abr 27, 2010)

Hola Akirakaneda.

Dado que sos francés, te recomiendo usar el traductor de google. Con eso evitás el problema de tener que escribir en una lengua tan fea como el inglés (si a un francés ese idioma le gusta, quiere decir que no es muy francés ) y las estructuras del español son muy similares a las del francés. Te será fácil entenderlo.

El post original dice:


> Hola, soy francés.
> La batería para el X950 es de Litio-Polímero (Li-Po)
> 3,7V 860mAh, referencia SAF07009
> He cambiado dos baterías y funciona
> ...




Saludos


----------



## akirakaneda (Abr 28, 2010)

Hola Cacho

Así que con el traductor de Google, puedo escribir en español.
No entiendo el significado de la frase :
si a un francés ese idioma le gusta, quiere decir que no es muy francés

Saludos


----------



## Cacho (Abr 28, 2010)

akirakaneda dijo:


> No entiendo el significado de la frase :
> si a un francés ese idioma le gusta, quiere decir que no es muy francés


Hace alusión a la eterna rivalidad Inglaterra-Francia.

Conozco a varios franceses (y francesas... qué lindas mujeres que tiene tu país) y ninguno quiere a Inglaterra. Tampoco les gusta mucho que digamos el inglés como idioma.

Saludos


----------

